# Look Bottle Cage - Where can I buy one?



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I see the Look bottle cages on their web site, but I cannot find one. My new 595 needs one!

Thanks.

bikerneil


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

I would presume any Look dealer can get them. Go to the Look site and find the nearest dealer. I got mine from Bothel (bikesale.com.) They are very nice.


----------



## Wal (Dec 5, 2006)

try glory cycles


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

http://www.glorycycles.com/look.html

yup, they got the most Look stuff very nice store :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I see them all the time on ebay.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

*found one*

I found one at a LBS - Black Mountain Bikes in San Diego. Hopefully my wife won't find that I shelled out $50 for a bottle holder. Oh well, gotta match the $5K bike - right?


----------

